# 2nd Failed Donor Egg IVF Cycle



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello

Just had 2nd failed DEIVF cycle.

Don't know where to go from here.  just feel so empty, numb and really low.

I am normally someone who can bounce back from anything - but I really don't know how I am going to cope or even begin to get over this.

Carol


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Carol,
I got a   this morning. Although I am veering from sobbing blindly to being oddly calm I know that its going to take time. I've been reading some of the many messages of support to us girls on FF and each time I come across someone who has had a BFP I know there is hope. 
We will get there one day, our babies are just going to keep us waiting a little longer. I don't know why but I am sure there is a reason somewhere. 
Please give yourself time, we can;'t expect to bounce back after such a loss.
Take care of yourself and your DH.
All my love goes out to you and everyone of us that has to go through this pain, it's part of the journey though, it's not the end. 
Honest G xx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

hi honest

So sorry to hear your news too hun.

Lets hope our day comes, soon.

Look after yourself and your dh.

love & hugs

Carol
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Carol,

I am so so sorry to hear your sad news     

I have been following you on the donor thread ~ I'm in my 2ww with Donor sperm, and I fear its another BFN.     

I wish I had some words of wisdom to give you, but just wanted to send you my love,

Marie xx


----------



## abbyabroad (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Carol,

I'm am so so sorry to hear your news..I been thinking about you.

I know there is nothing really I can say to make this any easier, but I'm sending you all my love any way

All my love 

Abby
xxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Carol 
im so so sorry to hear that you got a BFN - as Honest said you cannot even think about bouncing back at this stage - you are feeling a loss and you need time cry.
Everybody is different after a BFN - some people take comfort in making future plans, others need time to gather their thoughts and emotions - and each and very time you may react differently.

Please take time out for yourself - you cannot keep such grief inside - take comfort from your dp, friends and family.

your journey will go on, it may take a different direction entirely but when the times comes you will know what to do - but for now accept its on hold until you can face the world and your spirit feels stronger 
sending you lots of love and thoughts
Caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Carol,

I understand, 2nd failed tx really knocked me for 6!!  After being so possitive on both tx, yet another BFN!!  I have now taken 2 months out before I go again, which has also gave my body time to recoupe.  Never give up.. grieve your loss and when you are ready you will begin to focus on your next tx or which ever steps you choose to make.  

Love, Anne X


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Dear Carol 

I am so sorry. Pray that God gives you the strength in such a time.

Lots of love

Selina


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone for your lovely messages.

They mean a lot.  xxxx

Carol
xxx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

HI Carol,

just wanted to let you know youre not alone. I had my 2 nd ICSi and have just found out today that none of my eggs fertilised. I feel so alone and empty too. I dont know what to do anymore.

LOve and hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lesley sending you a huge   sweetie, i took my second neg quite badly but i did manage to pick the pieces up and although it still feels raw at times i have noved on a lot   take plenty of time to pamper yourself hun and remember we are all here if you need to vent  

pam xx


----------

